# Rear-ended by someone yesterday Please help!



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

I am so confused and so angry. I was rear-ended yesterday with a passenger in my car at a stoplight in Englewood. I only got 2 scratches on my bumper and no damage to the driver at fault, no one was hurt. I sent in my application to uber to document the accident and now this morning I am not able to log in... It keeps saying my account has not been activated now. I have never had this problem before nor had any accidents while driving for uber. Uber hasn't sent me any texts or emails as to why I am deactivated. Can anyone please tell me what is going on? thanks.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

They probably assume your vehicle is damaged and not suitable for Uber.
Or
Don't want the liability of keeping you as a driver.
Or
BOTH!

Welcome to Uber, deactivation without representation.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> I am so confused and so angry. I was rear-ended yesterday with a passenger in my car at a stoplight in Englewood. I only got 2 scratches on my bumper and no damage to the driver at fault, no one was hurt. I sent in my application to uber to document the accident and now this morning I am not able to log in... It keeps saying my account has not been activated now. I have never had this problem before nor had any accidents while driving for uber. Uber hasn't sent me any texts or emails as to why I am deactivated. Can anyone please tell me what is going on? thanks.


Sorry for your trouble, but you are technically screwed

1) Uber has deactivated you because you are reporting your car is damaged and they will not put you back on the road until the car is repaired.
2) James River sucks and has a $1000 threshold. Uber is also real crappy going after the other insurance company. 
3) Just be thankful the Pax has not sued you jet for emotional distress, whiplash, trauma and disability.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

They automatically temporarily deactivate you when you report an accident until they investigate the severity of damage.


----------



## Daniel_C (Apr 29, 2016)

File for repairs through the other parties insurance and request reimbursement for lost wages. Send them screenshots of your pay stubs. They should pay you for down time until your vehicle is repaired


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Email their support with photos of your car from all sides and angles (clear pictures). The same thing happened to me and once they verified that my car only had minor cosmetic damage that you could barely see, they reinstated me asap.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> I am so confused and so angry. I was rear-ended yesterday with a passenger in my car at a stoplight in Englewood. I only got 2 scratches on my bumper and no damage to the driver at fault, no one was hurt. I sent in my application to uber to document the accident and now this morning I am not able to log in... It keeps saying my account has not been activated now. I have never had this problem before nor had any accidents while driving for uber. Uber hasn't sent me any texts or emails as to why I am deactivated. Can anyone please tell me what is going on? thanks.


Just wait another 3 days till pax's lawyer contacts you stating his client has severe neck and back pain. Just make sure you have all insurance company's policy #'s, phone #'s and contact names.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

What is an Uber inspection facility and how does your market justify supposedly having one?


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> I am so confused and so angry. I was rear-ended yesterday with a passenger in my car at a stoplight in Englewood. I only got 2 scratches on my bumper and no damage to the driver at fault, no one was hurt. I sent in my application to uber to document the accident and now this morning I am not able to log in... It keeps saying my account has not been activated now. I have never had this problem before nor had any accidents while driving for uber. Uber hasn't sent me any texts or emails as to why I am deactivated. Can anyone please tell me what is going on? thanks.


You had better STOP driving for Uber ASAP. It's just not worth the risk, because I bet my lottery winnings you don't have commercial insurance. Another problem you have is the pax was in the vehicle at the time. You said no one was hurt, but some injuries don't manifest right away, so don't be surprised when you have a personal injury claim to deal with from the pax. All this because people want to take the risk of driving dirty (not properly insured) for crap money. Somehow, someway, someday your insurance company will find out. SMH at the madness of it all !!!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> I am so confused and so angry. I was rear-ended yesterday with a passenger in my car at a stoplight in Englewood. I only got 2 scratches on my bumper and no damage to the driver at fault, no one was hurt. I sent in my application to uber to document the accident and now this morning I am not able to log in... It keeps saying my account has not been activated now. I have never had this problem before nor had any accidents while driving for uber. Uber hasn't sent me any texts or emails as to why I am deactivated. Can anyone please tell me what is going on? thanks.


Uncanny! I had nearly the exact same thing happen to me a little over a year ago. I had 4 paxs in car. Chick in an old tater hit me from behind at a stoplight as she was yappin' on her phone. She had no damage. I got a scratched bumper cover. Ironically, earlier that day I had made an appointment to get the bumper refinished because of poor bodywork five years earlier. But because I was embarrassed, I asked the lass how much cash she had with her. She said $700 because she'd jut gotten paid. I let her off the hook for $500 and we all went on our way. She was delighted and thankful that I was so understanding and saw no need to notify the police. The following week I got the bumper repaired under warranty and kept the cash for a few decent dinners with my bride.
What we learn here is that every problem has a solution, at least until you try to make an insurance claim through Uber.
Bottom line here, Soob, is that you should have collected cash at the scene and dropped it at that.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Daniel_C said:


> File for repairs through the other parties insurance and request reimbursement for lost wages. Send them screenshots of your pay stubs. They should pay you for down time until your vehicle is repaired


Thanks so much! Great advice for sure


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

uberlift said:


> I was rearended recently, car behind me left a slight imprint of their license plate frame's border/screws on my bumper. Their insurance company wrote me a check for $700, my choice where/whether to repair.
> 
> Also, these rideshare companies are terrible, really bad, horrible to work for. Sooner you realize that and move on, the better off you are.


Yah thanks for the reply and I am definitely beginning to feel that way for sure!


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Uncanny! I had nearly the exact same thing happen to me a little over a year ago. I had 4 paxs in car. Chick in an old tater hit me from behind at a stoplight as she was yappin' on her phone. She had no damage. I got a scratched bumper cover. Ironically, earlier that day I had made an appointment to get the bumper refinished because of poor bodywork five years earlier. But because I was embarrassed, I asked the lass how much cash she had with her. She said $700 because she'd jut gotten paid. I let her off the hook for $500 and we all went on our way. She was delighted and thankful that I was so understanding and saw no need to notify the police. The following week I got the bumper repaired under warranty and kept the cash for a few decent dinners with my bride.
> What we learn here is that every problem has a solution, at least until you try to make an insurance claim through Uber.
> Bottom line here, Soob, is that you should have collected cash at the scene and dropped it at that.


Wish I would have thought of doing that. I guess, we live and we learn..... Sigh


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> You had better STOP driving for Uber ASAP. It's just not worth the risk, because I bet my lottery winnings you don't have commercial insurance. Another problem you have is the pax was in the vehicle at the time. You said no one was hurt, but some injuries don't manifest right away, so don't be surprised when you have a personal injury claim to deal with from the pax. All this because people want to take the risk of driving dirty (not properly insured) for crap money. Somehow, someway, someday your insurance company will find out. SMH at the madness of it all !!!


I feel the pain.....  I hope this doesn't have a bad ending. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

BillyBrady said:


> ​As an alternative, you can have your vehicle inspected again at one of Uber's inspection facilities. The on-site Uber rep can have you reactivated the moment the inspection is complete, and you can immediately resume accepting rides. Assuming, of course, your vehicle truly sustained no damage.


Yes, very minor. It only had her license plate screws imprints and scratched of the paint in 4 small spots. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Just wait another 3 days till pax's lawyer contacts you stating his client has severe neck and back pain. Just make sure you have all insurance company's policy #'s, phone #'s and contact names.


Will do! Thanks for the info.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I can fix a few scratches on your bumpers for less than $200 it'll be back on the road same day


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I can fix a few scratches on your bumpers for less than $200 it'll be back on the road same day


Are you one of those mobile bumper doctor guys?
OK, I just read your sig line. Apparently you are.
If you don't mind, can you post a couple before and after pics? I've had paintless dent repair done on my cars in the past with excellent results, but never bumper cover work. I've always been curious about that.
Thanks!


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> They probably assume your vehicle is damaged and not suitable for Uber.
> Or
> Don't want the liability of keeping you as a driver.
> Or
> ...


OK so I had to send some info to James River insurance through uber and then they emailed me back saying now they need my declaration page from MY insurance carrier. I told them (James River Ins.) that I am repairing the dent and scratch from the liable party that hit me and they keep reiterating I need to send them a copy of the insurance again and again. I do not want my insurance carrier to know about this. :/ do you have any suggestions or know what will happen if I refuse to send them that? Thanks for any info you can offer me!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I had to send them that info in a mild crash, but they did not contact my insurance. I specifically told them not to, but they do this to verify what insurance you have. They will not cover cosmetic unless you have that on your own insurance.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I had to send them that info in a mild crash, but they did not contact my insurance. I specifically told them not to, but they do this to verify what insurance you have. They will not cover cosmetic unless you have that on your own insurance.


Thanks so much for the feedback!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> kept the cash for a few decent dinners with my bride.


Your bride? You were just married?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> I am so confused and so angry. I was rear-ended yesterday with a passenger in my car at a stoplight in Englewood. I only got 2 scratches on my bumper and no damage to the driver at fault, no one was hurt. I sent in my application to uber to document the accident and now this morning I am not able to log in... It keeps saying my account has not been activated now. I have never had this problem before nor had any accidents while driving for uber. Uber hasn't sent me any texts or emails as to why I am deactivated. Can anyone please tell me what is going on? thanks.


You should have TNC Gap insurance since your state began offering it last year. The list I have intel on is Farmers, USAA and MetLife offer it, I hope you have it. If you don't, you better get it, although the way this is going you should stop driving. The pax is first covered under Travass' plan up to 1M. You want to go after their insurance like many have said. If you do not have insurance through someone who at least offers TNC Gap in your state, there is a good chance they will toss you and put you on a blacklist, another reason to stop driving. Their insurance should pick up anything Travass doesn't for the pax, you should be set with your own claim against their insurance. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Unless you have Rideshare Insurance, on your personal insurance policy, think seriously about canceling your personal insurance and getting new (preferably Rideshare insurance) because if your personal insurance finds out that you were in an accident while driving Uber/Lyft, you will be canceled by them and it will be very difficult/expensive to get replacement insurance.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> OK so I had to send some info to James River insurance through uber and then they emailed me back saying now they need my declaration page from MY insurance carrier. I told them (James River Ins.) that I am repairing the dent and scratch from the liable party that hit me and they keep reiterating I need to send them a copy of the insurance again and again. I do not want my insurance carrier to know about this. :/ do you have any suggestions or know what will happen if I refuse to send them that? Thanks for any info you can offer me!


While you have your policy out, also look at your Exclusions page. If livery usage of your vehicle is excluded, you're pretty much hosed. Get your car fixed and remove the Uber driver app. Consider yourself fortunate.


Flarpy said:


> Your bride? You were just married?


No. We're coming up on 25 years in September. But she's still my bride.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

$1,000 deductible no matter if it is not your fault so good thing you had no damage to fix.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

uber strike said:


> $1,000 deductible no matter if it is not your fault so good thing you had no damage to fix.


Since you are using Travass' insurance and not your own, the only time you would use his to fix your car is if you had a pax, it wasn't your fault and the other driver didn't have insurance to cover you. Then you would need the 1K to cover you. Good luck suing a driver who doesn't have insurance. At least you have Travass.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Since you are using Travass' insurance and not your own, the only time you would use his to fix your car is if you had a pax, it wasn't your fault and the other driver didn't have insurance to cover you. Then you would need the 1K to cover you. Good luck suing a driver who doesn't have insurance. At least you have Travass.


correct, you are only covered under uber insurance when you have a pax. if you are on your way to pick up a pax you have to use your personal insurance. just hope your insurance doesn't find out you were driving for uber. 
if you do have a pax and you want to file a claim with uber you have a $1,000 deductible no matter who is at fault. 
anyone can e mail uber for themselves and find that this is fact.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Uber's deductible is $750 and I think Lyft's is $2500.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Uber's deductible is $750 and I think Lyft's is $2500.


 you are wrong. uber's deductible is $1,000 no matter if you are not at fault.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Then it just changed. In March I had a no-fault accident and the deductible was $750. I was thanking my stars it wasn't with Lyft because theirs was $2500.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> You had better STOP driving for Uber ASAP. It's just not worth the risk, because I bet my lottery winnings you don't have commercial insurance. Another problem you have is the pax was in the vehicle at the time. You said no one was hurt, but some injuries don't manifest right away, so don't be surprised when you have a personal injury claim to deal with from the pax. All this because people want to take the risk of driving dirty (not properly insured) for crap money. Somehow, someway, someday your insurance company will find out. SMH at the madness of it all !!!


Why would he have commercial insurance when he gets it free from Uber? Don't be silly.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> OK so I had to send some info to James River insurance through uber and then they emailed me back saying now they need my declaration page from MY insurance carrier. I told them (James River Ins.) that I am repairing the dent and scratch from the liable party that hit me and they keep reiterating I need to send them a copy of the insurance again and again. I do not want my insurance carrier to know about this. :/ do you have any suggestions or know what will happen if I refuse to send them that? Thanks for any info you can offer me!


Ask them what they need it for.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Unless you have Rideshare Insurance, on your personal insurance policy, think seriously about canceling your personal insurance and getting new (preferably Rideshare insurance) because if your personal insurance finds out that you were in an accident while driving Uber/Lyft, you will be canceled by them and it will be very difficult/expensive to get replacement insurance.


Not true. Many insurance companies don't care at all, they just won't pay. I told mine I Ubered and they had no issue. Lots of drivers have called their insurances after an Uber accident and nothing happened. There is only one company I know of that will drop you and that's GEICO. Maybe others will, not sure.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You can't get paid twice for one claim. I would like to see someone who filed a claim when it wasn't their fault, with the other driver's insurance. The pax should file with Travass or the other insurance as well if they want. I don't see how an independent contractor would need to pay a deductible at all. I don't think you must file with them, you would when it is your fault though.

RamzFanz you do get dropped by most, that's the issue here. You are definitely not covered and then you are dropped. It is a huge problem for states that do not offer TNC Gap insurance. Almost half of the states now have it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uber strike said:


> correct, you are only covered under uber insurance when you have a pax. if you are on your way to pick up a pax you have to use your personal insurance. just hope your insurance doesn't find out you were driving for uber.
> if you do have a pax and you want to file a claim with uber you have a $1,000 deductible no matter who is at fault.
> anyone can e mail uber for themselves and find that this is fact.


Nope. You are covered on the way and with a pax. James River is your primary during those periods. You should carry their certificate and use that, not your own.

When you have app on and no request or pax, James River is your secondary if your personal insurance won't pay.

You do not have $1,000 deductible no matter who is at fault, the other driver's insurance pays if you are not at fault.

You don't need to email Uber, this is all clearly explained on their website and on this site in the insurance forum.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. You are covered on the way and with a pax. James River is your primary during those periods. You should carry their certificate and use that, not your own.
> 
> When you have app on and no request or pax, James River is your secondary if your personal insurance won't pay.
> 
> ...


I think you need to explain what your version of covered is. It isn't what most would consider covered. It's ironic that you finally have TNC Gap insurance. I'm glad you do.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You can't get paid twice for one claim. I would like to see someone who filed a claim when it wasn't their fault, with the other driver's insurance. The pax should file with Travass or the other insurance as well if they want. I don't see how an independent contractor would need to pay a deductible at all. I don't think you must file with them, you would when it is your fault though.
> 
> RamzFanz you do get dropped by most, that's the issue here. You are definitely not covered and then you are dropped. It is a huge problem for states that do not offer TNC Gap insurance. Almost half of the states now have it.


I've read a ton of accident stories and the only ones who were dropped were with GEICO. Others may, there is no definitive list, mine doesn't. I don't think it's most, I think it's between 1 and a few.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think you need to explain what your version of covered is. It isn't what most would consider covered. It's ironic that you finally have TNC Gap insurance. I'm glad you do.


Covered? $1,000,000 in liability and uninsured motorist along with collision, if you have it personally, with $1,000 deductible. Driver injury is missing, but that's about it.

I don't have TNC insurance. It's not available here.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Driver medical, rental, loss of wages. $1M goes very fast these days. It is per accident, not per person so you are stuck for claims over that or really what they decide they'll pay.Up to 1M, is not 1M.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. You are covered on the way and with a pax. James River is your primary during those periods. You should carry their certificate and use that, not your own.
> 
> When you have app on and no request or pax, James River is your secondary if your personal insurance won't pay.
> 
> ...


may be different in your in st louis. but in california we do have a $1,000 deductible even the other person was at fault. i know because i had an accident and police report was clear that it was his fault, but james river stated that i had to pay the $1,000 deductible. i emailed uber and they stated that i did have to pay $1,000 if i am going to file a claim through james river insurance.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Insurance is always gonna be on a state by state basis.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uber strike said:


> may be different in your in st louis. but in california we do have a $1,000 deductible even the other person was at fault. i know because i had an accident and police report was clear that it was his fault, but james river stated that i had to pay the $1,000 deductible. i emailed uber and they stated that i did have to pay $1,000 if i am going to file a claim through james river insurance.


In your state does the at fault driver's insurance pay? Because if so you would pay the deductible up front, then your insurance SHOULD reimburse you once they collect from the other insurance. I don't even bother with other folks' insurance any more since it's easier to just let mine handle it. Plus I get a rental immediately instead of having to wait fir the other insurance to "talk to their driver".


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> In your state does the at fault driver's insurance pay? Because if so you would pay the deductible up front, then your insurance SHOULD reimburse you once they collect from the other insurance. I don't even bother with other folks' insurance any more since it's easier to just let mine handle it. Plus I get a rental immediately instead of having to wait fir the other insurance to "talk to their driver".


once you pay the deductible james river handles the claim. your personal insurance does not get involved. your premium will sky rocket if they find out you drive for uber. in california insurance companies are now asking if we drive for uber or lyft. it's apart of the quote process.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uber strike said:


> once you pay the deductible james river handles the claim. your personal insurance does not get involved. your premium will sky rocket if they find out you drive for uber. in california insurance companies are now asking if we drive for uber or lyft. it's apart of the quote process.


But that's not answering my question. If the at fault driver's insurance is responsible then yes if you have your insurance deal with them you will be out the deductible AT FIRST but you should get it back. I have done this 3 times with my insursnce. If someone rearends me (and this has happened more than once) I get a police report so no question who's at fault, get their info, and give it toy insurance. They get me a rental ASAP and tow my car (if necessary) to the shop of my choosing.

They call the other insurance and tell them to pay up. Meanwhile I may have to pay the first part of the rental car up to my deductible, but once the other insurance reimburses mine, I get that back.

It shouldn't matter that James River or whoever it is is your insurance temporarily, when you have the wreck they should do what any insurance does and handle it. You should get the deductible back when the dust settles.

ASSUMING that where you are the responsible parties insurance pays for all. But you didn't answer that question.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

uber strike said:


> once you pay the deductible james river handles the claim. your personal insurance does not get involved. your premium will sky rocket if they find out you drive for uber. in california insurance companies are now asking if we drive for uber or lyft. it's apart of the quote process.


This blanket statement isn't entirely true. My insurance premium increased by $5 per month when I added rideshare gap insurance to my policy. Hardly what I would consider "sky rocket."


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

MarcG said:


> This blanket statement isn't entirely true. My insurance premium increased by $5 per month when I added rideshare gap insurance to my policy. Hardly what I would consider "sky rocket."


there are different factors. some have good driver discounts, some don't. some have mature driver discounts, some don't. some have tickets in last 3 years, some don't. so yes, some will pay more than others. $30 6 mo. not too bad. but for those paying an extra $60 a year it kinda sucks. it's not like we make good money to begin with. we are taxi drivers.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Uber strike sounds bitter. Everything said by this guy is exaggerated to extremes and worst case scenarios. Some of it I wouldn't doubt is entirely made up.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

observer said:


> They automatically temporarily deactivate you when you report an accident until they investigate the severity of damage.


It's true. Never tell uber you were in an accident.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

uber strike said:


> once you pay the deductible james river handles the claim. your personal insurance does not get involved. your premium will sky rocket if they find out you drive for uber. in california insurance companies are now asking if we drive for uber or lyft. it's apart of the quote process.


Depends on who your personal insurance company is. You CAN get your own coverage for all 3 periods and avoid the James River run around all together.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> But that's not answering my question. If the at fault driver's insurance is responsible then yes if you have your insurance deal with them you will be out the deductible AT FIRST but you should get it back. I have done this 3 times with my insursnce. If someone rearends me (and this has happened more than once) I get a police report so no question who's at fault, get their info, and give it toy insurance. They get me a rental ASAP and tow my car (if necessary) to the shop of my choosing.
> 
> They call the other insurance and tell them to pay up. Meanwhile I may have to pay the first part of the rental car up to my deductible, but once the other insurance reimburses mine, I get that back.
> 
> ...


If you go through James River, you are on your own to get your deductible back from the other insurance company.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SFAgentKyle said:


> Depends on who your personal insurance company is. You CAN get your own coverage for all 3 periods and avoid the James River run around all together.
> 
> If you go through James River, you are on your own to get your deductible back from the other insurance company.


That would imply that James River tells the other company "pay us all but $1000" which makes no sense. And they can't legally keep it.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That would imply that James River tells the other company "pay us all but $1000" which makes no sense. And they can't legally keep it.


Not exactly... more that James River is a "non-admitted" insurance company which gives them less scrutiny in how they handle claims. They aren't required to work on your behalf to get your deductible back... and from talking to drivers who have dealt with it, they rarely will.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

SFAgentKyle said:


> Depends on who your personal insurance company is. You CAN get your own coverage for all 3 periods and avoid the James River run around all together.
> 
> If you go through James River, you are on your own to get your deductible back from the other insurance company.


yes you can get coverage through all 3 periods but it is not free.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Why would he have commercial insurance when he gets it free from Uber? Don't be silly.


Are you stuck on stupid? The commercial insurance is needed because the vehicle is being used in a commercial venture called driving passengers around for fares (glorified personal taxis). If Uber's so-called free commercial insurance for drivers is legit, why is personal auto insurance required?

Makes no sense, just like your SILLY comment...


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

No workers comp, no sick leave, no rental car, no rights, welcome to the sharing economy


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

If there was no damage, why did you report it to uber? 

Uber has been a company that has repeatedly penalized it's drivers for being honest and handling things the right way.

To stay online, you have to think like Travis. Basically just be dishonest, elusive, and manipulative.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> If there was no damage, why did you report it to uber?
> 
> Uber has been a company that has repeatedly penalized it's drivers for being honest and handling things the right way.
> 
> To stay online, you have to think like Travis. Basically just be dishonest, elusive, and manipulative.


Was just trying to cover myself in case my pax complained of some kind of injury. Wanted it to be documented to be safe but now I don't even know if thats enough to cover our a**. At least the person who hit my rear bumper was found at fault by her insurance carrier and they are paying for everything and even a rental car if needed. Hope it all works out in the end with no dirty surprises!


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You should have TNC Gap insurance since your state began offering it last year. The list I have intel on is Farmers, USAA and MetLife offer it, I hope you have it. If you don't, you better get it, although the way this is going you should stop driving. The pax is first covered under Travass' plan up to 1M. You want to go after their insurance like many have said. If you do not have insurance through someone who at least offers TNC Gap in your state, there is a good chance they will toss you and put you on a blacklist, another reason to stop driving. Their insurance should pick up anything Travass doesn't for the pax, you should be set with your own claim against their insurance. Keep us posted and good luck.


Thanks so much for that valuable information! I am definitely going to add that gap coverage. Great to know.... I really appreciate you taking time to reply as well as everybody else on this forum.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Unless you have Rideshare Insurance, on your personal insurance policy, think seriously about canceling your personal insurance and getting new (preferably Rideshare insurance) because if your personal insurance finds out that you were in an accident while driving Uber/Lyft, you will be canceled by them and it will be very difficult/expensive to get replacement insurance.


I am going to look into getting that ride share insurance today. I think I may have dodged a bullet on this one since the lady who rear ended me is paying for everything. I don't want a next time that may not be as fortunate. Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

SoobieDriver said:


> I
> 
> Was just trying to cover myself in case my pax complained of some kind of injury. Wanted it to be documented to be safe but now I don't even know if thats enough to cover our a**. At least the person who hit my rear bumper was found at fault by her insurance carrier and they are paying for everything and even a rental car if needed. Hope it all works out in the end with no dirty surprises!


You're probably going to reactivated once this clears up.

But it's the principle of the matter. You do the right thing and get punished.

Not even an email to communicate why u were temporarily barred from the system.

Go to your local office today and send pics of your vehicle to uber.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

I talked to


RamzFanz said:


> Ask them what they need it for.


I finally got hold of the rep working on my claim at James River insurance and pretty much said I did not feel comfortable handing over that info if my insurance carrier was going to be called on this. I explained I already have my car set up through the lady who was at fault, through her insurance carrier who accepted 100% liability. They will be paying for everything and I am not calling my insurance carrier about this since it was also a very small scratch and no one was hurt. She surprisingly said it should be ok then on not sending over my declaration page but she will just have to check with her manager to be sure. So far no news which usually means good news. Fingers crossed for sure on this one!


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Not true. Many insurance companies don't care at all, they just won't pay. I told mine I Ubered and they had no issue. Lots of drivers have called their insurances after an Uber accident and nothing happened. There is only one company I know of that will drop you and that's GEICO. Maybe others will, not sure.


Yikes that is who my insurance carrier is. Going to look into canceling that policy ASAP!


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> You're probably going to reactivated once this clears up.
> 
> But it's the principle of the matter. You do the right thing and get punished.
> 
> ...


I know right! But they have finally reactivated me but still a little upset that there was no email sent out at the same time of deactivation as a heads up. The damage is so minimal though thank God. I will live and learn from this and be sure to take some of all the great tips you all have graciously given me and hope all this is behind me soon. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> I know right! But they have finally reactivated me but still a little upset that there was no email sent out at the same time of deactivation as a heads up. The damage is so minimal though thank God. I will live and learn from this and be sure to take some of all the great tips you all have graciously given me and hope all this is behind me soon. Thanks again everyone!


Think of it this way...._Tell us if there is any reason we should Deactivate you and we will. Did you get a Citation? Did you get in an accident? Did you have an issue with your passenger? Etc...._


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Funny thing is, the same thing happened to me last week. There was no one in my vehicle except me though. Luckily I had no damage either.

I was sitting at a red light and then I felt impact. I was instantly irate and ready to go off on the driver. 

Last year my daughter and I were rear ended on the interstate in FL. Traffic slowed down quickly and the tail gater behind me couldn't stop in time. I watched in my rear view mirror and tried to avoid getting hit. 

It sent us flying into the median rail and we could have been killed. My daughter was traumatized and I think I was too. Now I feel stressed when people follow closely. My CRV was totaled and that guy bought the car I'm driving now because I threatened to sue if I wasn't offered a good settlement. 

Anyway, the reason for the back story is to explain why I was so pissed when I got hit last week. I'm not a confrontational person, but I nearly lost my cool.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

There are good options out there for rideshare insurance in both California and Colorado (looks like that's where most of this discussion is coming from)... Trying to game the claims system is a dangerous idea for several reasons. One of them is here, an excerpt from the James River insurance policy: (2d is the kicker)


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

SFAgentKyle said:


> There are good options out there for rideshare insurance in both California and Colorado (looks like that's where most of this discussion is coming from)... Trying to game the claims system is a dangerous idea for several reasons. One of them is here, an excerpt from the James River insurance policy: (2d is the kicker)
> View attachment 42177


The insurance companies all talk to each other. You are not required to disclose anything, unless asked. Fraud is when you don't disclose something, when asked. Never volunteer to them that you are driving. Many drivers do get canceled if they find out. They can ask when you renew or if you file a claim not related to an accident so be prepared like if you have a cracked windshield or some other claim.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> The insurance companies all talk to each other. You are not required to disclose anything, unless asked. Fraud is when you don't disclose something, when asked. Never volunteer to them that you are driving. Many drivers do get canceled if they find out. They can ask when you renew or if you file a claim not related to an accident so be prepared like if you have a cracked windshield or some other claim.


More importantly, it talks about intentionally concealing or misrepresenting a fact as grounds for denying coverage.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

SFAgentKyle said:


> More importantly, it talks about intentionally concealing or misrepresenting a fact as grounds for denying coverage.


Doing what you mention is insurance fraud. Calling them to ask or say hi is it ok if I drive, is not required and no one should do that. What you should do is get the TNC Gap insurance when it is in your state, even if it means switching companies. You will be really screwed when it is offered and you don't have it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Are you stuck on stupid? The commercial insurance is needed because the vehicle is being used in a commercial venture called driving passengers around for fares (glorified personal taxis). If Uber's so-called free commercial insurance for drivers is legit, why is personal auto insurance required?
> 
> Makes no sense, just like your SILLY comment...


So called commercial insurance? What are you even talking about?

James River Insurance is A rated and has paid out every single time as far as I'm aware. Stop with the misinformation. You need personal insurance for app on no request or rider, period 1, because in most states you are then the primary, Uber is the secondary.

So no, I'm not the one paying for unneeded insurance, so I'm not the one stuck on stupid.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> Yikes that is who my insurance carrier is. Going to look into canceling that policy ASAP!


Yep. If you have GEICO, you should switch. Mine is State Farm and they have no issue with me driving part time. Full time is a different story. That doesn't mean every agent is aware of this.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Driver medical, rental, loss of wages. $1M goes very fast these days. It is per accident, not per person so you are stuck for claims over that or really what they decide they'll pay.Up to 1M, is not 1M.


So every cab with $1,000,000 in insurance is underinsured?

Insurance companies don't decide what they will pay. If you don't agree with them, the courts will decide and they have a long precedence of establishing what each injury is worth. You do realise it's a contract and they are strongly regulated, yes?

Yes, the Uber driver medical is on the driver, which I disagree with. By law you are supposed to already have medical insurance. You can get catastrophic injury insurance for next to nothing.

If the accident is your fault, so is the rental and lost wages. You're already getting a million in liability for free. Don't run into people.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> So no, I'm not the one paying for unneeded insurance, so I'm not the one stuck on stupid.


Whatever Ram. That's why all these people are driving around terrified their personal insurance carriers will find out they are Ubering. There is a reason for that -- BECAUSE THERE IS NO COMMERCIAL OR ADDITIONAL ENDORSEMENT ON THE POLICY THAT ALLOWS FOR TNC ACTIVITY. In many places that is insurance fraud.

You can tout the Uber commercial policy all you want, but the fact is that James River WON'T pay until a driver submits a claim to their personal carrier first, and I guarantee those who do lie by omitting the fact that they were Ubering when the accident happened. On top of that, I don't know many drivers who have an extra $1000 laying around to satisfy the deductible.

So for anyone, including you, to rely on the veracity of a commercial policy with an unethical company like Uber is just plain stupid. But like all stubborn humans, you will have to learn the hard way if you choose to continue doing this. Good luck with that !!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Whatever Ram. That's why all these people are driving around terrified their personal insurance carriers will find out they are Ubering. There is a reason for that -- BECAUSE THERE IS NO COMMERCIAL OR ADDITIONAL ENDORSEMENT ON THE POLICY THAT ALLOWS FOR TNC ACTIVITY. In many places that is insurance fraud.
> 
> You can tout the Uber commercial policy all you want, but the fact is that James River WON'T pay until a driver submits a claim to their personal carrier first, and I guarantee those who do lie by omitting the fact that they were Ubering when the accident happened. On top of that, I don't know many drivers who have an extra $1000 laying around to satisfy the deductible.
> 
> So for anyone, including you, to rely on the veracity of a commercial policy with an unethical company like Uber is just plain stupid. But like all stubborn humans, you will have to learn the hard way if you choose to continue doing this. Good luck with that !!!


Don't waste your time talking insurance with Ramz. His state finally got TNC Gap insurance. You are absolutely right. Make sure you get TNC Gap insurance when your state gets it, if you don't have it already.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> but the fact is that James River WON'T pay until a driver submits a claim to their personal carrier first


Incorrect. You confirm to James River that you have collision coverage by providing an image of you declarations page, via the app they send you to also provide images of the damage. Your carrier is not contacted.

Do not contact your carrier when you have an accident. At all. Yes the $1000 deductible is a burden, but not surprising given the scale of coverage.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

MrPincushion said:


> Incorrect. You confirm to James River that you have collision coverage by providing an image of you declarations page, via the app they send you to also provide images of the damage. Your carrier is not contacted.


Be that as it may, how does James River confirm the coverage without contacting the carrier for verification? Just because people have paperwork does not make their insurance active. That is why people have jobs as insurance coverage verifiers. Just ask the thousands of litigants in court suing over damages because of inactive policies.

I just saw an episode of Judge Judy where a lady was suing the parents of a teenager because he showed her an insurance card that became active a couple of months before the accident, only to find out the policy was actually not in effect at the time of the accident because of non-payment. Or the guy who got into an accident that was his fault and bought insurance later the same day hoping to cover his azz. However, he was busted because the time stated on the police report and the time stamp on his new policy were a few hours apart. What a moron !!

There are plenty of other examples. Anyway, my point is that James River would be remiss in doing business and doling out millions of $$$$ based on paperwork submitted without verification. I just don't believe they would do that. Besides, there are plenty of people on here who have stated that their insurance was contacted. It just didn't happen in your case. Lucky you !!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Be that as it may, how does James River confirm the coverage without contacting the carrier for verification? Just because people have paperwork does not make their insurance active. That is why people have jobs as insurance coverage verifiers. Just ask the thousands of litigants in court suing over damages because of inactive policies.
> 
> I just saw an episode of Judge Judy where a lady was suing the parents of a teenager because he showed her an insurance card that became active a couple of months before the accident, only to find out the policy was actually not in effect at the time of the accident because of non-payment. Or the guy who got into an accident that was his fault and bought insurance later the same day hoping to cover his azz. However, he was busted because the time stated on the police report and the time stamp on his new policy were a few hours apart. What a moron !!
> 
> There are plenty of other examples. Anyway, my point is that James River would be remiss in doing business and doling out millions of $$$$ based on paperwork submitted without verification. I just don't believe they would do that. Besides, there are plenty of people on here who have stated that their insurance was contacted. It just didn't happen in your case. Lucky you !!!


As I said, they all talk. You're right. You can lose your insurance without TNC Gap insurance. Huge risk without it.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Don't waste your time talking insurance with Ramz. His state finally got TNC Gap insurance. You are absolutely right. Make sure you get TNC Gap insurance when your state gets it, if you don't have it already.


It's good to know this coverage exists in some places, but is still an extra financial burden on the driver to add it onto their personal policies. I have to wonder if Mr. RamzFanz has this TNC Gap coverage, or if he is relying on the Uber policy to save him if needed ?


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

You declarations page would verify you had insurance at the time of the accident. That is what they want to see. 

I'm not suggesting TNC coverage isn't necessary, it is. But they will not contact your carrier. Whether that is right or wrong is another question.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

MrPincushion said:


> You declarations page would verify you had insurance at the time of the accident. That is what they want to see.


Incorrect. A declarations page verifies your coverages and said period of coverages. It does NOT verify active insurance at the time of the accident. You can let your insurance lapse and still have a declarations page. Means nothing.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> I just don't believe they would do that. Besides, there are plenty of people on here who have stated that their insurance was contacted. It just didn't happen in your case. Lucky you !!!


Has anyone recently made this claim? It may vary by state, but it's more likely that Uber/JR altered their policy after losing enough drivers to throwing them under the bus. Anyway, that's not how it works now in my market and I imagine it's policy across the U.S. You can assume it's not a change they would advertise. You find out when you need to.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

^ha ha I'm not saying a declarations page is actual proof of anything. It's just all they want^


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> the fact is that James River WON'T pay until a driver submits a claim to their personal carrier first


False. Completely false. The only period where you have to file with your own is period 1 and that is all spelled out ahead of time.



JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> So for anyone, including you, to rely on the veracity of a commercial policy with an unethical company like Uber is just plain stupid.


It's James River Insurance and they are A rated. I have never heard of any driver not being covered by James River Insurance in an accident, have you?

$1,000 is a high deductible but it only applies if you are at fault. Put $1,000 aside and don't hit things. You also need to consider it's FREE COMMERCIAL INSURANCE and what you save each year with no premium.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Don't waste your time talking insurance with Ramz. His state finally got TNC Gap insurance. You are absolutely right. Make sure you get TNC Gap insurance when your state gets it, if you don't have it already.


Really? OK, which company is selling TNC insurance in Missouri?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> It's good to know this coverage exists in some places, but is still an extra financial burden on the driver to add it onto their personal policies. I have to wonder if Mr. RamzFanz has this TNC Gap coverage, or if he is relying on the Uber policy to save him if needed ?


If and when it becomes available, of course I will add it. I am not aware of any coverage in my state.

Of course I rely on the Uber provided insurance. James River is an A rated company and has paid out every time, so why wouldn't I?


----------



## Ray H (Aug 14, 2015)

You policy says you are covered if you were on your way to pick up pax, but I won't tell my own ins.co that you work for Uber ,they may cancel your policy


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Really? OK, which company is selling TNC insurance in Missouri?


My bad. I got bad intel. I thought it went through and was to be one of the best legislation around. Like FLA they are still working on passing something. When you aren't covered for your medical, or a rental, with a 1K deductible it's tough to make it sound like it's commercial or covers you when it clearly doesn't. I have heard about lost wages on here but you would have to prove that you have some sort of regular schedule with certain hours you regularly drive. Driving here and there like most won't cut it. Never tell your insurance company anything, although if they ask you must be honest or you're definitely screwed.


----------



## Ray H (Aug 14, 2015)

Hope you did not notify your own ins, com. If they find out you work for Uber they may cancel your policy


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> James River is an A rated company and has paid out every time, so why wouldn't I?


Really? Maybe you should notify those on this board that have said otherwise of that fact. SMH.....


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> FREE COMMERCIAL INSURANCE


There's is NO such thing !!! Besides, this is Uber were talking about here. Get real.....


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> My bad. I got bad intel. I thought it went through and was to be one of the best legislation around. Like FLA they are still working on passing something. When you aren't covered for your medical, or a rental, with a 1K deductible it's tough to make it sound like it's commercial or covers you when it clearly doesn't. I have heard about lost wages on here but you would have to prove that you have some sort of regular schedule with certain hours you regularly drive. Driving here and there like most won't cut it. Never tell your insurance company anything, although if they ask you must be honest or you're definitely screwed.


$1,000 deductible for FREE commercial and collision insurance is a burden?!? Seriously dude, you take your agenda too far.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ray H said:


> Hope you did not notify your own ins, com. If they find out you work for Uber they may cancel your policy


...but most likely won't. Only Geico cancels with certainty from what I've seen.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> There's is NO such thing !!! Besides, this is Uber were talking about here. Get real.....


There's not? So the insurance certificates and all of the payouts to drivers is all fake?

How 'bout that. Did not know that. Thanks for being helpful and honest.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Really? Maybe you should notify those on this board that have said otherwise of that fact. SMH.....


That's never happened. It's a bigfoot story. Often claimed by the disinfo anti-uber crowd but never true. Not once has a driver _who was supposed to be covered_ claimed they were refused by James River insurance. Zero times. That's a total. Zero.

I'll happily wait for a single example.

I have no issue with people who hate Uber but trying to pretend you don't get free commercial liability, uninsured motorist, and conditional collision insurance is just silly.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> $1,000 deductible for FREE commercial and collision insurance is a burden?!? Seriously dude, you take your agenda too far.


You do realize their insurance is nowhere close to your personal policy or a real commercial policy right? This is why you need TNC Gap insurance. If you had it your personal policy would include the commercial angle you claim. No idea why you think it's so great? You're screwed when you are injured, out of work and can't get a rental. You're really screwed when four pax get seriously hurt. You can say that will never happen, but hope is not a good defense.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You do realize their insurance is nowhere close to your personal policy or a real commercial policy right? This is why you need TNC Gap insurance. If you had it your personal policy would include the commercial angle you claim. No idea why you think it's so great? You're screwed when you are injured, out of work and can't get a rental. You're really screwed when four pax get seriously hurt. You can say that will never happen, but hope is not a good defense.


So every taxi with a $1,000,000 policy is underinsured? What about NY state taxis that often only have $100,000/$300,000? Are they all idiots?

No, you don't get injury as the driver, and that's the _only_ difference between JR's policy and almost every other policy.

I think Uber is stupid to not cover period 1 as well, but that doesn't make the policy in periods 2 and 3 not a free commercial policy by a reputable company.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> So every taxi with a $1,000,000 policy is underinsured? What about NY state taxis that often only have $100,000/$300,000? Are they all idiots?
> 
> No, you don't get injury as the driver, and that's the _only_ difference between JR's policy and almost every other policy.
> 
> I think Uber is stupid to not cover period 1 as well, but that doesn't make the policy in periods 2 and 3 not a free commercial policy by a reputable company.


Taxi companies are filing for bankruptcy between Travass hitting them and the lawsuits in accidents so apparently the insurance is a big deal.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Taxi companies are filing for bankruptcy between Travass hitting them and the lawsuits in accidents so apparently the insurance is a big deal.


Being sued and losing for over a million as a driver is astronomically unlikely.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

The only company offering rideshare coverage in CT is Geico commercial insurance. My rate for my and my wife's car would go from $1600 to $2700 total per year if added.

$1100 a year for basically what amounts to gap insurance is very steep. I have a regular job.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Better plan - period 1, no pax - immediately go offline and file with personal auto policy and don't admit to driving for Uber at the time. 

If you do have a pax then no choice but to file through James River. $1m should cover it unless you kill a bunch of peoplw or something horrific - same as your own personal policy likely only covers you for $250k or $300k per accident. 

Better plan yet, don't get into accidents that are your fault. Drive defensively, if the other person is at fault immediately document with police and retain a lawyer if you have any personal injuries at all. They will take 33% but save your ass a lot of money and get you a bigger settlement.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Aegisx5 said:


> The only company offering rideshare coverage in CT is Geico commercial insurance. My rate for my and my wife's car would go from $1600 to $2700 total per year if added.
> 
> $1100 a year for basically what amounts to gap insurance is very steep. I have a regular job.


Geico sucks and always has.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Aegisx5 said:


> Better plan - period 1, no pax - immediately go offline and file with personal auto policy and don't admit to driving for Uber at the time.


Better plan - period 1, no pax - than committing insurance fraud, going to prison, and being uninsurable for life, is simply turn off app during period 1 while driving.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I suggest people talk with an insurance agent who doesn't deal with auto insurance to see how little 1M is. Either your personal policy is too low or you must not need everything your personal policy covers, since JR doesn't. Many drivers increase their personal coverage after getting TNC gap insurance by the way.


----------

